# Ceres Seeds Purple Kush



## Crashbasket (Aug 21, 2011)

Grew this over the summer/fall of 2009. I'm growing it again this year but it just flipped. I'll post some pics when it starts doin what it does.
:hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 21, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!  For some reason, I though that Purple Kush was a clone only strain.....


----------



## burner (Aug 21, 2011)

They're soooo........purple Look very tasty


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 21, 2011)

Woooow...The purplest purples I have ever purpled.    Purp--I mean, green mojo sent your way.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow. beautiful and yes very purple.


----------



## Crashbasket (Aug 21, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Absolutely beautiful! For some reason, I though that Purple Kush was a clone only strain.....


 
It's not very fussy. I grow in an organic soil mix and just feed teas to keep the microbials happy and when I want to tweak a nute or two. This time around, I've got two distinct phenotypes. One of them is expressing very differently from the others...more like a hashplant. It will be interesting to see how this finishes up.

I have never grown the feminized version. Out of 10 seeds, 2 didn't germ, one was destroyed by a magpie after it was transplanted as a seedling and moved outdoors after it had hardened off, 4 sexed female and 3 sexed male.
Here's another pic of one of the femmes in late flower.


----------



## Locked (Aug 21, 2011)

Kill the live link Crash....nice purps.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 21, 2011)

Very nice Purple Kush.  She was beautiful.  How did she smoke/taste?

Good luck with this year's growing.


----------



## Crashbasket (Aug 21, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Kill the live link Crash....nice purps.


 
Sorry. Done.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 21, 2011)

starting to think i shoulda cropped my PK more, will have to post some harvest pics in a few months see where its at. 

 very pretty buds. reminds me of a grandaddy purple grow i seen.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 21, 2011)

It appears it is a strain called KUSH that happened to turn purple.

VERY VERY nice pics my friend.


----------



## Crashbasket (Aug 22, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> It appears it is a strain called KUSH that happened to turn purple.
> 
> VERY VERY nice pics my friend.


 
I does like cool nights. It was getting down into the 50's at night when those pics were taken.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Sep 4, 2011)

definitly going to be in my next order, was debating on if i should get some of those or not. these pictures made up my mind. nice job


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

wow, incrediblelooking purps


----------

